# Wasting time, I want a BIGGER TANK!



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

I took vacation Thur & Fri to get a tank set up. I wasted yesterday on the Tank I picked up on the side of the road, only to find it still leaks.
I am cutting the wood to make a stand for my 75g I hope to finish the build and poly it today
I need to make it so I can put my small 20g below it.
Back to the shop with a big glass of iced tea all covered with man glitter (saw dust)


----------



## Bobsled (Jan 28, 2019)

Too early to be drinking.


----------

